# Would anybody like to join a whats app group chat?



## Benjaminsax1 (9 mo ago)

I would be happy to create and join a group chat where we can all speak? Nothing but positivity and aiding each other


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

Okay.


----------



## Benjaminsax1 (9 mo ago)

What is your email? I can contact you this way


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

I messaged you


----------



## lufyajean (7 mo ago)

I want it too


----------



## Phoenix25 (7 mo ago)

Benjaminsax1 said:


> I would be happy to create and join a group chat where we can all speak? Nothing but positivity and aiding each other





Benjaminsax1 said:


> I would be happy to create and join a group chat where we can all speak? Nothing but positivity and aiding each other


I wanna join


----------



## Mina94 (5 mo ago)

I'd like to join!


----------



## IAMM1101 (4 mo ago)

Benjaminsax1 said:


> I would be happy to create and join a group chat where we can all speak? Nothing but positivity and aiding each other


i’d love to join


----------



## Badr dpdr (Dec 31, 2021)

Me to 😃


----------



## Rolah (4 mo ago)

me too


----------



## Mina94 (5 mo ago)

Why don't we start a new one everyone?


----------

